# what mac item(s) do you regret not buying?



## n3crolust (Nov 3, 2007)

i so regret not getting most if not all of the mineralize flashtronic eyeshadows.


----------



## MaySum (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n3crolust* 

 
_i so regret not getting most if not all of the mineralize flashtronic eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they recently did a restoke on the UK website (5 of them are still available, and I am sooooo tempted, lol) - maybe that will be the case elsewhere too?


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 3, 2007)

pleasureflush and some back ups of popular MSFs


----------



## Hilly (Nov 3, 2007)

The Barbie stuff. I didn't want anything at all....not I want all the lippies!!! booooo


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 3, 2007)

The Barbie stuff, and the Danse pigments... I wish I had a full size Pastorole   /sigh


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ Pastorale was still available on the website as of a few days ago.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 3, 2007)

All of the she shines pigments, masque lipstick, fashion pack lipglass, more of the kohl powers, new vegas MSF. There are lots.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 4, 2007)

kicking myself for not even swatching the Flashtronic MSFs. At the time was only using mascara and e/s, so didn't think I'd use them. And I wish I was into MAC when Barbie came out, I think I'd like Mothbrown. Oh well, we have many collections coming!!


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 4, 2007)

I regret not buying a backup of Veneer Lip Lacquer! Gorgeous gorgeous color, why did it have to die?? Ugh.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 4, 2007)

I am still thinking about the smoke signals quad.  Okay, how many e/s do I really need?  tapping my fingers.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish that I would have gotten a Zandra lipstick.  Now they are going for crazy amounts on ebay.


----------



## Gisselle (Nov 4, 2007)

pleasureflush


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 4, 2007)

i just wish i was into MAC earlier, like stereo rose, porcelain pink era..sigh im lusting over em now


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 4, 2007)

I want fab blush from barbie and fleurry blush from moonbathe. Wish I knew then how bad I want them now


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish I had gotten extra's of the Barbie blushes & lip gloss/sticks. I missed the Racquel Welch palettes and Smoke Signals palettes (I know they are still online but I am sooo broke!). Going back a bit, I really wanted the Tease Me quad too.


----------



## eulchen (Nov 4, 2007)

the danse quad, but its just something i couldnt afford back then. and some other small bits and pieces i couldnt take, because my student budget wont let me.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 4, 2007)

Wish I picked up more from Ornamentalism, Lingerie, Catherine Deneuve, Lure, Nocturnelle, Formal Black, Barbie Loves MAC, and Novel Twist. Hopefully I won't miss my desires this holiday season, haha.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish that I would have bought more from the Lingerie collection. The Barbie collection was the best ever for my color likes! I bought 2-4 of everything!

Bunny, I noticed that i like all the colors you seem to like


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_kicking myself for not even swatching the Flashtronic MSFs. At the time was only using mascara and e/s, so didn't think I'd use them. And I wish I was into MAC when Barbie came out, I think I'd like Mothbrown. Oh well, we have many collections coming!!_

 
Honey check your local CCO for Barbie stuff, my poo-dunk counter had a crap load of Barbie stuff left, well not Don't Be Shy blush and the Malibu Barbie/Rockin' Chick lip stuff!


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish I had bought a back up or two of the Barbie fashion pack l/g.  It is my most favorite color.  I checked the Potomac Mills CCO a month ago and they didn't have any.


----------



## seabird (Nov 4, 2007)

the barbie and lingerie collections! the colours would have suited me so well. oh and more kohl power pencils from the mcqueen collection.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 4, 2007)

for me, it's Nocturnelle collection and holiday 2004


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 4, 2007)

I always regretted not being int MAC when these were realesed so i began a huge search for:
-goldbit
-earthly delight
-glama ray
-sunplosion
-orange tangent
-d'bohemia

........and guess what? Now that i finally got my hands on them, i never or barely even reach for them!!!!

But right now i'm regretting:
-Northern Lights MSF
-Botanical eyeshadow


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I always regretted not being int MAC when these were realesed so i began a huge search for:
-goldbit
-earthly delight
-glama ray
-sunplosion
-orange tangent
-d'bohemia

........and guess what? Now that i finally got my hands on them, i never or barely even reach for them!!!!

But right now i'm regretting:
-Northern Lights MSF
-Botanical eyeshadow_

 
Botanical is glittery Satin Taupe.  So feel good that you really aren't missing much.

And yes, you should be ashamed for missing out on Northern Lights MSF.  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought it was going to be like Stereo Rose, but it is different.  I have missed out some MSFs, but I vowed NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 4, 2007)

1) barbie e/s. when i was in san diego visiting my cousin and we went to a macy's they had some and i didnt buy it b/c i hated pots (even though i ended up buying my one and only pot-woodwinked). my sister was smart and she bought magic dust, springtime skipper and moth brown. at least i can borrow from her!

2) nightfish fluidline


----------



## jillianjiggs (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_i just wish i was into MAC earlier, like stereo rose, porcelain pink era..sigh im lusting over em now_

 
porcelain pinks are EVERYWHERE! usually being sold by users for under retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or at CCOs.

as for me, i wish i had discovered mac in the lingerie era. i think i would have adored that collection.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 4, 2007)

Lingerie- wow i wish i was into mac then!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish I had gotten a back up or 2 of the Waternymph eyeshadow. It's so gorgeous. =(

I regret not getting any of the Barbie lipglasses too.
And Elle lipglass from Belle Azure.
The glitter liners from Jewelescent...
And the flashtronic mineralize eyeshadows as well

But I'm a poor college student. =(


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2007)

Wait Till Dark e/s from the Nocturnelle collection. Seriously, what was I thinking?! *cry*


----------



## redambition (Nov 6, 2007)

i don't really regret not getting anything.

there's always something coming up that will be a good substitiute


----------



## shootergirlnc (Nov 6, 2007)

For those of you looking for barbie eyeshadows, my local CCO has all of them except for the green one. If anyone would like me to do a CP for them, just message me.  I may be going there this weekend.

I regret getting Petticoat and selling it.  Oh well......


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 6, 2007)

I regret not getting:
Barbie Real Doll l/s
Corps de Couleur Quad

I am passing for now, but may regret not getting:
Another backup for Your Ladyship pigment


----------



## ladynpink (Nov 6, 2007)

as everyone said...check your local CCO....mines just had a shipment of C-shock, barbie( almost all the eyes, blushes, lippies), all the novel twist, and holiday brushes...


----------



## princess (Nov 6, 2007)

Stereo Rose MSF will be my eternal regret.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I regret not getting:
Barbie Real Doll l/s
Corps de Couleur Quad
French Grey e/s
Swan Lake e/s

I am passing for now, but may regret not getting:
Pharoah Paint Pot
Pagan e/s
Royal Assets Cool palette
* Another backup for Your Ladyship pigment*_

 
*
I wouldn't worry about it if I were you...You'll probably never even go through the first one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ambidextrous (Nov 6, 2007)

Parrot e/s, Coco Pigment, Copperized Pigment...


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish I would have gotten 'into MAC' sooner... I've spent oddles more that retail buying 'rare' stuff from old collections.


----------



## 2twisted (Nov 6, 2007)

I wish I had bought any y & kei products, or zandra products, blow lipstick and heatherette lipstick...and pretty twisted eyeshadow just for the name (my horse shares the name! lol)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_The Barbie stuff, and the Danse pigments... I wish I had a full size Pastorole   /sigh_

 

Pastorale is still on the MAC web site:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  519


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_All of the she shines pigments, masque lipstick, fashion pack lipglass, more of the kohl powers, new vegas MSF. There are lots._

 
I've seen the She Shines pigments at CCOs recently and Masque is still available on the MAC site:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY21814


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I regret not getting:
Barbie Real Doll l/s
Corps de Couleur Quad
French Grey e/s
Swan Lake e/s

I am passing for now, but may regret not getting:
Pharoah Paint Pot
Pagan e/s
Royal Assets Cool palette
Another backup for Your Ladyship pigment_

 
Also saw French Grey at my CCO a few weeks ago....errrr, or maybe it was Innuendo. I really like both and was considering a back-up when I saw it so now I'm not sure. Anyway, it might be worth a look at yours.


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

LIGHTSCAPADE MSF. Enough said. It makes me sad.


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Anything from Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was broke at the time

And I wish I was into MAC sooner for the Lure and Lingerie collections....


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 7, 2007)

I regret not getting:

Rebelrock: Say Yeah e/s, Anti-Establishment e/s
D'Bohemia: D'bohemia e/s, Flash of Flesh l/g (backup)
Lustrevision: Nighttrain e/s, Goldbit e/s, 
Ornamentalism: Mystical Mist e/s, Blue Absinthe e/s, Luxuriate l/g, 
Luxuriations: Luxuriation n/p, Asiatique n/p, Petunia n/p
Holiday 2005: Teal and Olive e/s palettes
Chromeglass: Metalberry c/g

I'm passing on and may regret not getting:
Flashtronic: Ether e/s
Rushmetal: Fastlane l/s
Blue Storm: Thunder e/s, Stormwatch e/s
Almost all of Smokey Signals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mattene

It's a long list, but it'd be longer if I wasn't able to track down some things, like Sunplosion e/s and Brill e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I also have to admit, I'm slightly comforted that I don't have some of the above because I _do_ have some items other people have on their regret list!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_as everyone said...check your local CCO....mines just had a shipment of C-shock, barbie( almost all the eyes, blushes, lippies), all the novel twist, and holiday brushes..._

 
I see you are in FL.  Which CCO do you go to?


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2007)

Right now, probably Emote blush...


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 7, 2007)

i regret not buying that red/purple mineralize eye duo from the holiday collection. argh! idk why i didnt buy it. im def kicking myself now!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 7, 2007)

I am happy with what I have, but there are 4 items that would be nice to have.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Nov 8, 2007)

I regret not getting:

-delineate, graphic brown & penned fluidlines (stupid, stupid, stupid)
-lippies from barbie (hopefully rectifying this with a trip to the CCO this weekend!!)
-zandra
-rubia
-y&kei stuff
-nightsky softsparkle (I know it's in the holiday sets, but it's the only one i want...)
-jewelmarine glitter (it would have been perfect for halloween this year)
-a back up of say yeah! (my mom broke the one i own and it didn't survive a repair attempt)

things I know I will regret not getting:
-pagan pp
-kitten khol power
-a backup of woodwinked if the d/c rumors are true


----------



## courters (Nov 8, 2007)

Lingerie!  I was into MAC back then, but didn't pay attention to special collections or anything, boo.


----------



## girlambrosia (Nov 9, 2007)

*sigh* Don't have a CCO, so there's virtually no chance of *not* having to pay out the nose for these :

- French Grey
- Peaceful, Yogamode, Sun Twist (though that was never released here) and Pearl Blossom beauty powders
- Lipsticks from Flashtronic - I didn't even look at them! 
- Moonbathe stuff! It was the perfect collection for me, but at the most imperfect time possible. Grr. Only have Other Worldly, Fireball and Firespot but want ALL the shadows and maybe the other blush too.

And I'm passing on ALL the McQueen stuff save for one New Vegas but I may come to regret that. Plus the stuff that was released when I wasn't into makeup. Oh well


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 9, 2007)

I regret not getting any of the eyeshadows from Strange Hybrid....Barbie stuff...Blushes and lipglasses from Moonbathe....and the brush set (kabuki) from Novel Twist.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 10, 2007)

I regret not paying enough attention to Nocturnelle.  That was about when I started actually looking at collections.  Then I could have gotten Subtle pigment and Inneundo eye shadow.  There is not much that I regret not getting, but I do regret buying Off The Radar pigment.  What am I going to do with a jar of that crap?!?!


----------



## lethaldesign (Nov 12, 2007)

Rubia l/s
Zandra l/s
Dainy Cake l/s
Strawberry Blonde l/s
Don't Be Shy blush
Goldbit e/s


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Nov 17, 2007)

BANG ON BLUE!!!!..i didn't act fast enough!..and now it's gone!..
also the smoking eye quad..it's gone too!..


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 19, 2007)

I wish I bought Moth Brown


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 19, 2007)

a back up Real Doll l/s, maybe even two. i love it!

some of those gloss liners from In 3D

Lovestone (i think it's called that?) m/e/s

Firespot e/s


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I might regret not buying any McQueen stuff down the road (besides New Vegas). The only thing I wish I really had was Metal Rock MSF. I def have a few things I DO regret buying like Off The Radar pigment and quite a few of the newer MSFs!! *Must destroy glitter bombs!*


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish I had brought Pagan and Nile Mcqueen


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh and Eye popping  _boo hoo_


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandilovesmakeu* 

 
_BANG ON BLUE!!!!..i didn't act fast enough!..and now it's gone!..
also the smoking eye quad..it's gone too!.._

 
You can probably get by with Blue Calm from the pro collection.

I wish I'd gotten a back up of the Pearl Sunshine BP, and Goddess Blush from Raquel.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a long list lol. I just sit back & watch them go by since I dont have any money.
The barbie lipsticks & backups for my lipglasses.
All the msf minus northern lights.
Smoke signals collection.
Mcqueen.
And 2006 holiday sets.
Rushmetal
Most of Flashtronic & Moonbathe.
Most of C-shock[I only have bang on blue big t wondergrass eyepoping & lil sizzle lipgelee.]


----------



## lara (Nov 21, 2007)

Just a reminder that sale/swap/CP offers outside of the Clearance Bin forum are absolutely verboten.

I wish I'd purchased another Lightscapade MSF.


----------



## stv578 (Nov 21, 2007)

petticoat msf and golden olive pigment, tho i think this will be available with the originals in Dec!  Woo hoo


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 21, 2007)

I wish i bought stuff when i found them at a great price like coco and softwashed (asia exclusive) pigments that were both under $20 on eBay....why oh why did i pass on it?


----------



## ColdNovember (Nov 22, 2007)

I regret not getting and of the lipsticks and glosses from the Barbie collection. I was sooo broke at the time.

-I regret no getting a bunch of back ups of Precocious and Flash of Flesh ...why can't these have been perm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-peacocky and divine lime glitte liners

-Bunny Pink lipstick

-Lucky Green eyeshadow


----------



## bebs (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stv578* 

 
_petticoat msf and golden olive pigment, tho i think this will be available with the originals in Dec!  Woo hoo_

 
well I dont know about petticoat but golden olive is a perm. item so you could go to the store now and pick it up if you wanted to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for things I dont have that I want.. I'm really happy with what I do have, and figure that really there will always be more of the same thing some time sooner or later and if not from mac then from another company out there.

however with that said... I do kinda wish I had some more bronze pigment


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 26, 2007)

Barbie collection, it was sold out before I got round to buying it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I think I might regret not buying any McQueen stuff down the road (besides New Vegas). The only thing I wish I really had was Metal Rock MSF. I def have a few things *I DO regret buying like Off The Radar pigment* and quite a few of the newer MSFs!! *Must destroy glitter bombs!*_

 
I'm not alone I see.  It works decently as a blush.


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 26, 2007)

The Barbie collection for me as well. It was out just as I was getting into MAC and I totally thought I wouldn't need it. Boy I was so wrong...


----------



## courters (Nov 26, 2007)

I regret not buying most of the Lingerie stuff, it would have been perfect for me.

Also Yogamode beauty powder and Don't Be Shy blush - luckily I drive past a CCO on the way to my mom's house every month and DH usually lets me go in and check for stuff, so here's hoping!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm bummed that I missed out on the barbie collection. I was lucky enough to find some left overs but I really want Pearl Sunshine and the other lipsticks. Oh well, I'm sure MAC will re-release them or something similar.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Dec 4, 2007)

BARBIE....... i wasn t really into MAC at the time


----------



## Yanie (Dec 5, 2007)

All the passed collections! I'm a newbie in MAC and I thing I've missed a lot of thing!!!


----------



## ohmygolli (Dec 6, 2007)

the pink brushes that came out in 04' i believe..boohoo


----------



## charlie2504 (Dec 6, 2007)

I regret not buying Maroon pigment, even just a sample of it! I didn't know MAC a lot at that time, so I missed it.   I know it's still available on ebay, but I not sure I want to take the risk to get a counterfeit....


----------



## macface (Dec 7, 2007)

I still cry for the smoke signal quads


----------



## Babylard (Dec 7, 2007)

I am paying for so much for the flashtronic collection on Ebay..
God they look so cooooooooool...................
I wish I was into MAC when they were available...

*grins* I WON ETHER AND MURCURIAL WHOOOOOOO

now I want by jupiter and gold spill and lightscapade.. and and... quarry.. and.. o lord..


----------



## inyourbox247 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so sad that I sold/swapped these things: 

bunny pink --the only lipstick I ever liked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jewel eyes palette (?) the one with parrot, mulch etc. The colors looked great with my blue eyes! 
parrot- sold this 2x. Hate being broke and selling the good stuff! (So glad that it's being re-released)
sunplosion/ola mango (I've had ola mango 2x and rarely used it. Now that it's gone though it makes me sad.) 
tux-de-lux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ones that I wish I bought:
wondergrass (I'm slowly catching up on C-shock. This collection was made for me but I was really low on cash then) 
cosmic
mancatcher (I'm slowly catching up on the Lure Line) 
TENDERTONE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who's that lady and the other 2 lip gelees-can't remember the names


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 9, 2007)

Ether MES


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 13, 2007)

- Ether m/es
- Pearl Blossom b/p
- Vital Sparkl l/g
- Violet Underground e/k
- Tender Baby tendertone
- Happening Gal l/g
- Pink Clash l/g
- Unflappable l/s {mom took mine!!}
- Innuendo e/s
- Subtle p/g
- Entremauve p/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Au Contraire e/s


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 13, 2007)

French Grey e/s.  I'm such a sucker for taupey shades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Entremauve pig


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 13, 2007)

Lightscapade MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm looking for that


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 15, 2007)

stuff from the barbie collection! i was out of mac obsession then. i only have fab and don't be shy blush.


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I wish I would have gotten 'into MAC' sooner... I've spent oddles more that retail buying 'rare' stuff from old collections._

 

Me too... I just spent way over retail getting the Smoking Eyes quad, even though i already have satin taupe... i totally spaced when the whole blue storm/smoke signals came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## distel (Jan 9, 2008)

Feline k/p - I hope there will be Kohl Powers again some day.

I didn´t know they could also be applied to the waterline if you´re wearing hard contacts. When I found out (it was by pure curiosity) it was too late.


----------



## karinaf (Jan 9, 2008)

the chromglasses released last year


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *distel* 

 
_Feline k/p - I hope there will be Kohl Powers again some day.

I didn´t know they could also be applied to the waterline if you´re wearing hard contacts. When I found out (it was by pure curiosity) it was too late._

 
You can still get Feline k/p on maccosmetics.com.  It's in the "Goodbye" section, so you should probably get on it now if you want it.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 9, 2008)

Barbie stuff..don't know why I wasn't feeling the collection that much because now I'm falling in love with all things more feminine and Barbie! Oh well, hopefully Fafi and the Heatherette upcoming collections will compensate for my loss! lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 9, 2008)

I regretted not purchasing Parrot during the 1st release
now I regret buying Parrot (from the Originals release!

I wish I had more $ to buy more items from the Barbie Col.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 9, 2008)

From Barbie: Don't be Shy blush and Moth Brown e/s
I think it was Smoke Signals that had the Emote blush, which I'm kicking myself over


----------



## rocking chick (Jan 10, 2008)

From last year Holiday collection-

SoftSparkle EyePencil Set (I am not into eyeliner last year but now I would like to really give it a try & thought this is a nice set to begin with)


----------



## Meryl (Jan 10, 2008)

A lot more from the 2005 Lingerie collection.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 10, 2008)

The entire BLM and Moonbathe collections. I hate being in a financial fix when there are cool stuff happening in the world. LOL.


----------



## matsubie (Jan 10, 2008)

the pink glitter liner

MSFs!!!


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_*The entire BLM and Moonbathe collections. *I hate being in a financial fix when there are cool stuff happening in the world. LOL._

 

I totally agree here. I missed both collections and although I did eventually get my hands on the items I especially wanted, I ended up paying a premium for them. Worth it though.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beautiful!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_I still cry for the smoke signal quads_

 

I believe they are still online


----------



## lsperry (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_I believe they are still online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Only the Gentle Fume Eyes quad; the Smoking Eyes quad sold out lickety split...


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 12, 2008)

Barbie stuff, not sure what exactly. I spent so long trying to decide what to buy that I ended up missing out... and it's not the first time!!


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 12, 2008)

springtime skipper, mothbrown, firespot e/s
quickfrost and rushmetal pigments
quarry sky mes
and every single lipstick that could've possibly suited me, ever. why did it take me so long to realise that they're awesome!?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you live in NYC there's still some Barbie stuff at Woodbury Common CCO, I saw all the eyeshadows apart from Moth Brown and some lipgloss & lipsticks. Lure & Moonbathe e/s are still available as well, there's some Nordies palette there as well as Lightful skin collection. Lots of pigments, glimmershimmers, lipsticks, nail varnishes, lip liners, brushes, bags etc... even Take Wing quads

just a heads up


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 15, 2008)

God, there is so much.

I bought Miss Bunny and Tempting Tillie, but I'm almost out and I'm completely and utterly in love with the colors and the packaging. And eBay is cruel to me; there are no Miss Bunnies. I'm desperate for one.

I should have bought from the Playboy collection. I remember looking at it, thinking it was so nice.....but then totally forgetting about it. UGH!

And Heatherette lipstick! But maybe I'll have another change---can't wait for the collection to come out!


----------



## ririan (Jan 18, 2008)

definitely the Diana Ross #150 and #129 brushes, plus Barbie Dont be shy!!


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 19, 2008)

barbie line


----------



## Perple1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Playboy ~ for the packaging. It's kinda cute now...didn't realize that when it was released. UGH!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Jan 20, 2008)

My only regret is that i wasn't into mac when Petticoat was released.

Usually, when i pass on something i never regret it


----------

